# diffrence between the diffrent form factors



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

Can someone explain to me what I need to look for to be able to tell the diffrence between the diffrent form factors such as between an at case or atx case and so on.

:4-dontkno Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

AT uses a different power supply, the connectors look different(in what way im not sure someone else might know) besides that, the back plate of where the connectors to the mouse etc look different(correct me if im wrong).


----------



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

So are you saying that the at power supply shouldn't work with an atx mobo because of the connectors. I am just looking for a way to tell whats what real fast. I go to a lot of yard sells and stuff and I am always looking for a computer that I can maybe gut for the case. Rebuild it and all. Often when I find something that looks close I am still scared to get it because I just am not sure if it will work.
So I am still looking for you guys to give me a good way of being able to tell whats what.
Thanks and waiting.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings
check *here* 
follow it down to the power supplys
hope it helps


----------

